# Ride in Oceanside/Fallbrook/Bonsall/Valley Center??



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

I do 3-4 hour ride in hilly terrain (3000+ feet of climbing in 50 miles sometimes) on Saturday or Sunday. Average about 15 mph. Great views and roads!! Usually start by 7:30 so I can finish by noon. For those familiar: Sleeping Indian, West Lilac, Hwy 395, etc. Haven't done Crouser or Rice Canyon but want to add those eventually.

M-F, I do a great little route in Oceanside (almost 1000 feet climbing in under an hour) along with a shorter version of the weekend ride.

Bored riding alone...let me know if you're interested. I always start in Oceanside.


----------



## RobbMaxx (Jun 12, 2012)

I might wanna jump in on that ride. I typically ride solo for the most part, but wouldnt mind some company as well. I live close to the 56, so I would have to head up there, but I could do that once a week... Shoot me a PM, and maybe we can work something out.


----------



## jazznap (Feb 26, 2007)

I ride in that area 1-2 times per week usually Wed and Sat (50-65mi, sometimes rice/couser canyon). I start from North Carlsbad (near the Westfield mall). Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Im down if for weekends.

PM'd


----------

